# GPS car tracking device



## persona2020 (Jun 9, 2008)

Need your help to select the right gps tracking device for me. 

1. I need to track my car in the US.
2. I am looking for a real time tracking device
3. I need to track my car on the Internet (So that I can locate it anywhere and anytime)
4. The device should be tiny in size (So that I can place it anywhere inside my car)
5. Most of all, I am looking for a low cost solution

So far only one device has met all my requirements - GPS 100 of AnyTrack. But, I am still looking for more...please advice...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What about LoJack?


----------



## persona2020 (Jun 9, 2008)

I have learned that Lojack's network is weak and has limited coverage compared to others including Anytrack that use Sprint cellular network.

Don't you think Sprint cellular network is much more stronger that Lokack's own?


----------

